# Can I enlarge to 16x20?



## carmeljacques (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently photographed a seascape with my Lumix DMZ-F27 camera and am considering enlarging it to 16x27 but am not sure if the result will be too fuzzy/grainy.  The photo is a 2 Meg JPEG, dimension 2816x2112.  It looks fine on my computer monitor and I have had good results in the past using a film camera (a Minolta point and shoot) at this size but this is my first try with a digital camera.  

Also, in looking at photo processing options on the Internet, I noticed that both lustre and metallic finishes are available.  How do these differ and which would be more appropriate for this type of picture?   Should I go with the color correcting option or assume what I submit will turn out looking like it does on my computer monitor?

Finally, there are a lot of mounting options including foam mats, 2 thicknesses  of standouts (3/4 inch and 1 1/2 inch) and something called gatorboard.  The standout options seem not to require a frame or glass (which I would prefer - my impression is that these look a little like oil painting canvasses i.e., material stretched over a wooden frame).  I have seen this type of mounting at a local gallery that also sells photographs.  Is this a good choice and, if so,  would a 3/4 or 1 1/2 inch standout be more appropriate for a 16/20 print?

Any suggestions regarding a processing lab would appreciated.  The one I stumbled upon online is called Nations Photo Lab but I don't anything about their work.  If someone has other suggestions based on personal experience that would be very helpful.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Your photos aren't showing up...you have to host them on the internet somewhere, then put them into  tags here on the forum.

Firstly, where are you located?  It's no point suggesting a lab in the US, if you are in Tasmania.  Also, if you can find a lab that is local to you, you could probably stop by and see samples of their different printing & mounting options.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 7, 2011)

In my experience it depends on the printer you use and how far away you plan to view the final print.  I use an Epson 3880, and I deal with a lot of pixel-sniffers.  After a zillion tests, I determined that I can see image degradation on close inspection at resolutions below 180 ppi, so I never print any lower than that.  At 180 ppi, your maximum image size is 11 X 15".  That doesn't mean you can't print it any bigger, but you'll probably lose clarity if you do, so you'll want to display it in an area where people are likely to view it from a distance.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 8, 2011)

Pixel sniffers is the key thing here. I suggest if you deal with these people then put a fence around your artwork so they learn to stand back and look at the picture, not the details.


----------

